# mall food



## marshal959 (Jun 13, 2004)

Does anybody out there work in a mall where they decide to eat lunch or dinner?  If so what do you choose that is not terribly expensive, filling and all around healthy?  Thanks for any and all answers!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

I worked in a mall before....brought my own food...what is the problem?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

grilled chix salads with olive oil & vinegar


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

marshal959 said:
			
		

> Does anybody out there work in a mall where they decide to eat lunch or dinner? If so what do you choose that is not terribly expensive, filling and all around healthy? Thanks for any and all answers!


what restaurants are in your mall?


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Funny you talk about mall food and the food courts there. I was in our mall and went to a Cajun Grill and had Blackened Grilled chicken, Green Beans and rice and man did I feel bloated. They did SOMETHING to that food.

I'd do what P-funk did, bring your own or stick to the salad's as Jodi said!


----------



## marshal959 (Jun 13, 2004)

yeah, i meant on days when i dont have time to bring food or havent went grocery shopping.  i have a very small food court which is the problem.  oriental express, mcdonalds, ivars, sbarro pizza, taco time, orange julius and tokyo stop(teriayki).


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

most malls have a GNC or some sort of vitamin shop.  I would go there and get a protein shake.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

marshal959 said:
			
		

> yeah, i meant on days when i dont have time to bring food or havent went grocery shopping. i have a very small food court which is the problem. oriental express, mcdonalds, ivars, sbarro pizza, taco time, orange julius and tokyo stop(teriayki).


What is Ivars? 

Does Orange Julius have protein shakes as P-Funk mentioned? 

Either protein shake at GNC as P funk said or maybe worst off, salad from Mc'd's.

See if the Chinese have steam veggies and chicken.


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah I don't get why you can't bring your own food. Achieving a lean and healthy body is soemthing that requires dedication and planning.

Peace.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 14, 2004)

Y'all are such perfectionists, give the guy a break


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well if you want to maintain a physique you can be proud of you should realise that sacrifice and planning are required...and it's not like we're talking about tortuous amounts of sacrifice, either.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2004)

We all have to make sacrafices to reach our goals and if he's not ready to make that sacrafice than he wouldn't have asked the question


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 14, 2004)

i had to do a mall lunch a couple weeks ago and was able to get a grilled chicken salad with no dressing from sbarro.  wasn't the best tasting thing, but it beat McDs, Taco Bell, and Nathans


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> i had to do a mall lunch a couple weeks ago and was able to get a grilled chicken salad with no dressing from sbarro. wasn't the best tasting thing, but it beat McDs, Taco Bell, and Nathans


COOL DECISION!!  What is Ivar's though!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 14, 2004)

Most malls have a Ruby Tuesday's.  Well, the malls around here do anyway.  Ruby Tuesday has a decent salad bar.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 14, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> COOL DECISION!!  What is Ivar's though!




never hear of ivar's.  i live in the northeast and i've never seen one


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2004)

i agree about packing the food.  it isn't ALWAYS possible but investing in a small cooler, some tupperware, an ice pak and plastic ziploc baggies is definitely your best bet.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey David- I bet it was the rice at Cajun grill that made you bloated like hell.. I found that out too a couple of months ago.

Now when I'm in the mall with the hubby & he wants to eat there- I get Grilled chicken & Green beans from Cajun Grill. OR A small grilled chicken salad at Chick-fil-a or Wendys salad.  ALSO that is under $5.

I would pack my food though if I worked in the mall.. however when I worked at Bath&Body works that was IMPOSSIBLE- The girls were bitches I worked with and they didn't have a fridge..and would still my stuff out of my cooler I brought. So I ate RIGHT before then.. and then I had a shake later (Mixed it in the water fountain..I hate tap water..but had to do it that time)


----------



## Pepper (Jun 15, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Most malls have a Ruby Tuesday's. Well, the malls around here do anyway. Ruby Tuesday has a decent salad bar.


...they have the best croutons (sp?) of any salad bar...it kills me to every time to pass them by...


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey David- I bet it was the rice at Cajun grill that made you bloated like hell.. I found that out too a couple of months ago.
> 
> Now when I'm in the mall with the hubby & he wants to eat there- I get Grilled chicken & Green beans from Cajun Grill. OR A small grilled chicken salad at Chick-fil-a or Wendys salad.  ALSO that is under $5. QUOTE]
> 
> I kinda figured it could've been but I think it could be from what they cooked it in or with.  OIL 'n' GREASE!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmmm? Mine grills this--you can watch too- No Greese at all--I can't handle greece--my tummy hates IT!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Y'all are such perfectionists, give the guy a break


This coming from Ms. Self Deprication 2004?


----------



## Paynne (Jun 15, 2004)

I used to do sushi rolls at a mall food court until I found out that they put sugar in the rice.  Can restaurants cook ANYTHING without junking it up?  I've done the dinner at GNC thing before. Is that sad or what?


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 15, 2004)

^ You do realise that restaurants are businesses.
Businesses have to generate profit.
Profit from restaurants can only be generated from tasty food, not clean, bodybuilding, tasteless equivalents.  Without 'junk' all restaurants would be out of business.

Peace.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 15, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> This coming from Ms. Self Deprication 2004?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jun 15, 2004)

chick fila has grilled chicken sandwiches on w.w. buns...not stone ground w.w., but better than nothing, sandwich has a total of 4 g of fat. not bad.

but i agree with p funk bring your own food if you are serious about your diet, unless its a cheat.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hmmm? Mine grills this--you can watch too- No Greese at all--I can't handle greece--my tummy hates IT!!!!


So, I take it you won't eat my True Mexican Taco's??  Crisco-Baby!!!  Just kidding!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 17, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> COOL DECISION!!  What is Ivar's though!



Ivar's is a seafood restaurant based in Seattle, WA that has a few franchises/whatever in the Puget Sound area (Seattle area) of Washington state.

It's fish fried, French fries, and clam chowder.  Everything is fried.  

Ivar was a man who started the restaurant on the Seattle waterfront near the ferry terminal and he died in the late 1980s.  He was sort of town favorite (famous).

Delicious got bombs the food is, if you are watching what you eat, don't go near that place.


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Ivar's is a seafood restaurant based in Seattle, WA that has a few franchises/whatever in the Puget Sound area (Seattle area) of Washington state.
> 
> It's fish fried, French fries, and clam chowder. Everything is fried.
> 
> ...


The last bit advice is "key".  Thanks for the info!


----------



## sara (Jun 17, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> I would pack my food though if I worked in the mall.. however when I worked at Bath&Body works that was IMPOSSIBLE- The girls were bitches I worked with and they didn't have a fridge..and would still my stuff out of my cooler I brought. So I ate RIGHT before then.. and then I had a shake later (Mixed it in the water fountain..I hate tap water..but had to do it that time)


 now that's how you do it!


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2004)

I was stuck at the mall starving today-I just went to a 'wallmart' type of store and bought a packet of tuna and ate that out of the packet!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> So, I take it you won't eat my True Mexican Taco's?? Crisco-Baby!!! Just kidding!


Oh MY!! No wAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!! lol!!! My poor hubby has to deal with me never eating his food--never!!! I wish I had an Iron tummy!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> now that's how you do it!


Thanks Sara!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Smart thinking Jill


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Oh MY!! No wAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!! lol!!! My poor hubby has to deal with me never eating his food--never!!! I wish I had an Iron tummy!


  What does Matt cook often that you can't digest?


----------



## sara (Jun 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was stuck at the mall starving today-I just went to a 'wallmart' type of store and bought a packet of tuna and ate that out of the packet!


----------

